# 1994 GT Zaskar LE



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Haven't posted anything in a while- been busy with life and stuff. But I picked this up recently and thought I'd share. It needs some cleaning, but it's all there- the original skinwalls, grips, bar-ends, M737s, and the cranks are oh-so-pretty. I love M900. Anyone know if I can restore the finish on the SL's?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Very sweet. I kind like the patina on the forks, but everything else would gleam with a good polish!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice. The XTR stuff appears to be in pretty good shape. It has my favorite saddle on it, too. Built one nearly identical to that for a client around that same time.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just picked up the same year Zaskar with same components. The SLs on mine are MUCH worse condition than yours.... bad enough that I may keep them all nasty looking purposefully. 

Great pick up!

EDIT: Mine is missing the M900 crankset  and the syncros cap is missing. Does anyone have an 'extra' one just laying around?


----------



## bakergeoff (Jan 20, 2010)

mmm M900 is nice.

Love these bikes. I just picked up a 1991 model, nowhere near as nice though.

Have you got a weight?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Another parts bike!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Another parts bike!


dude, that totally made me laugh. You like what you like, that's for sure. I kinda like GTs, so I'm probably not going to do anything to it except clean it and polish it. And then ride it- without scratching the nice finish on the gruppo, hopefully.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice pic up DJ. I got a couple just like it in the past month. I have those same decals new if you are interested. They are a refinishers decal not die cuts but with tender handling and a little heat they go on nicely. Parts bike....that's funny coming from a guy who thought his fillet brazed Psyclone was hot sh*t a year or so back


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> dude, that totally made me laugh. You like what you like, that's for sure. I kinda like GTs, so I'm probably not going to do anything to it except clean it and polish it. And then ride it- without scratching the nice finish on the gruppo, hopefully.


It looks pretty dialed in to me. Ride the fcuk out of it!


----------



## shibaman (Dec 28, 2009)

Mothers Mag and Aluminum polish will make that frame look like new! It does wonders on natural alum.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't polish it, I like that kind of aluminum look.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Smooth machine. Trials bike length stem, though. Period correct, of course. Good to see someone riding an old machine!


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Good job of finding such a nice example!

I've always liked GT:s myself, had a Karakorum Elite back in -93, a decent riding bike that too. 

And that M900 -group, mmm...

Major


----------

